
Why we built our Android app in React Native and you should too - joshandrews
https://blog.sparerides.com/why-we-built-our-android-app-in-react-native-1eeecbdb636a#.d1ymwsv2v
======
alex_graham
I didn't realise #7 was a feature, that's so cool!

